# stihl ms661 c-m vs husky 395xp??



## AussieDave (Mar 31, 2016)

I am looking at purchasing my first big saw. Looking at either a stihl 661c-m or a husky 395xp but not sure which way to go. Havnt been able to find a comparison between the two (only vs predecessors of the opposite brand eg 066 vs 395xp) Leaning towards the 661 as stock specs seem to lean in favor of this saw. Thoughts/experience in the 2 would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Derf (Apr 1, 2016)

Depends. Do you have any preference or existing stihl / husqvarna saws/tools? Do you already have a bar for the saw or will you buy one? Do you have a preferred dealer nearby or do you plan to work on the saw yourself? Do you buy chain locally and if so what is stocked locally? (Stihl will use 0.063 gauge and husky will use 0.058.) What kind of trees are you working on, and what is their average size? Will the saw be kept stock or will you plan to modify it?


----------



## Woos31 (Apr 1, 2016)

Get both! Then you'll know the differences.............real helpful I know and am sure if possible you might just do so! 
But I second Derf........if you have a prefered dealer you like more and what brand equipment already in your arsenal. Good luck sir and let us know when the new addition arrives!


----------



## CR888 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hard choice, new saw time is always difficult for me. Usually I know what I need but this list of 'wants' gets in the way. Both are good saws, I believe the 661 is going through the process of ironing out its faults as its new to the market being the first 90cc Mtronic strato. The 395 has gone through this and is close to the end of its model life with a good reputation. I think the 395 is a slightly stronger saw but the 661 is full of the latest tech and runs good right out of the box. What your intentions are as far as bar size and what your mainly going to use the saw for would wiegh into my decision. The HD2 air filters on the stihls work better than any factory filter in our conditions.


----------



## albert (Apr 1, 2016)

Derf said:


> Depends. Do you have any preference or existing stihl / husqvarna saws/tools? Do you already have a bar for the saw or will you buy one? Do you have a preferred dealer nearby or do you plan to work on the saw yourself? Do you buy chain locally and if so what is stocked locally? (Stihl will use 0.063 gauge and husky will use 0.058.) What kind of trees are you working on, and what is their average size? Will the saw be kept stock or will you plan to modify it?



I guess the chain gauge thing is dependent on location. Around here husqvarna with.063 on longer bars is common.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 1, 2016)

395 all the way. And if for some mysterious reason it has an .058 set up then have it changed out to .063 before taking it home.


----------



## AussieDave (Apr 1, 2016)

No preference between the two. Have good dealers for both where i live in Aus. Just looking at which has more bang for its buck. Am am looking at running a 25inch bar and occasionally a 30inch. Will be used for cutting fire wood; redgum and stringybark. But also have a bit of an urge to possibly have a go at slabbing some timber down the track. This may sound rather rookie of me but what is .063 chain?? Is it different width chain? Can 3/8 pitch come in different sizes? And am just looking at stock standard at the moment. Even though ive seen some awesome machines that have been toyed with since joining this site!! Didnt even realise people played with them like that!


----------



## AussieDave (Apr 1, 2016)

CR888 said:


> Hard choice, new saw time is always difficult for me. Usually I know what I need but this list of 'wants' gets in the way. Both are good saws, I believe the 661 is going through the process of ironing out its faults as its new to the market being the first 90cc Mtronic strato. The 395 has gone through this and is close to the end of its model life with a good reputation. I think the 395 is a slightly stronger saw but the 661 is full of the latest tech and runs good right out of the box. What your intentions are as far as bar size and what your mainly going to use the saw for would wiegh into my decision. The HD2 air filters on the stihls work better than any factory filter in our conditions.



With saying the husky is a stronger saw do you mean power wise or physically?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Apr 1, 2016)

AussieDave said:


> With saying the husky is a stronger saw do you mean power wise or physically?


power.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Apr 1, 2016)

Slight power edge may be to the 395xp but its also heavier and more bulky, so if i was going to buy a new saw I like the 661 for a new design with spring av vs older stihl and new mtronic technology (since you have a good dealer in case). If I was on a budget and buying used, you can get a relatively cheap old 394xp which will give you similar performance to 395xp, if not better, and is probably the most power for your buck. You can't pickup a used 661 for cheap.


----------



## Full Chisel (Apr 1, 2016)

If you are wanting to run a long bar(36"+) or mill with it, I would take the husky over the stihl. Otherwise, with a shorter bar I think the 661 would be better, faster and more nimble than the cinder block-like 395xp.

It sounds like a 390xp would be more appropriate for what you are wanting.


----------



## CR888 (Apr 1, 2016)

AussieDave said:


> With saying the husky is a stronger saw do you mean power wise or physically?


Ya power. The 661 is a good bit smaller, sounds like you would be better off with the stihl running 25" bar/chain. Its the latest big saw out and is not dissapointed many that have them. Get the 'R' model!


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 1, 2016)

My 661 with a sugi light 24" weighs 22.6#
My 395 with a regular 24" weighs 23.6#

You won't notice the difference in weight,there both heavy but you will notice the power difference,the 395 is stronger,doesn't vibrate as much and has a better filtration system. 

I like the 661 but I run the 395 most.


----------



## rogue60 (Apr 1, 2016)

Can't go wrong with said 2 saws but the 395 is bit of a bulky saw kind of like a wheelie bin with a bar?? IMHO.... I'd be more worried about the best discount on files you can get if going with (default) baby 3/8 chain in Aussie hardwood...


----------



## rburg (Apr 1, 2016)

.063 chain refers to the gauge of the chain.


----------



## Iceboy (Apr 1, 2016)

I have the MS661C. Really nice saw. I use it a lot and at the end of the day I realize how important the good anti vibe system is and this saw has it. 
The power is great and the fuel efficiency as well. I really like my saw. I had to make the same decision some months ago and I m happy I went with Stihl. By the way I got it with a 28" bar 3/8 and I can use my old bar 20" 3/8 from my MS261.


----------



## steve easy (Apr 1, 2016)

661's are crap, ran one for a year. I would go husky, i went for a 390. Was watching the stihl timbersports the other day expecting to see some 661's been raced in stock saw class and they were using 660's, the piped 880's looked cool though.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2016)

661 is a far more modern saw. The 395 is a cinder block. I'd take the 661 unless milling.


----------



## Iceboy (Apr 1, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> 661 is a far more modern saw. The 395 is a cinder block. I'd take the 661 unless milling.


Yep thats true


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yep, the 395xp is just like a cinder block with a handle but it is also as smooth as southern sipin’ liquor. You need cortisone shots after running an ms660. Hopefully stahl has improved the anti-vibe in the ms661. My last 395xp was 1k even. I like it so much, a got another one for my other hand. It may be old school but there aint nothin’ like the staccato burble that comes out of a 395xp except maby an old outboard motor. Great saw.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Apr 1, 2016)

I have both , but nearly always reach for the 395 can't really say why , I just prefer it . Couple of my guys prefer the 661 and one of my men will only use the old 660 .
It's all about personal preference.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 1, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> 661 is a far more modern saw. The 395 is a cinder block. I'd take the 661 unless milling.


Best really to have both 

661 has better AV
395 is old school Muscle


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 1, 2016)

I run both every day and I think the 395 has the better av. It's 1 pound heavier but that doesn't matter, there both heavy and powerful,a 661 cuts good but not like a 395. I love stihls but the 395 is a better saw for me.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 1, 2016)

395 ports faster than the 661(with 372 XT carb). I've run both too, but not every day.
I don't like the front chain adjuster on the 395

Probably personal preference.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 1, 2016)

I hate the front chain adjuster.


----------



## Derf (Apr 1, 2016)

The 395 is 94cc, the 661 is 91cc. As they say, there is no replacement for displacement. Depending on what trees you are cutting, the 395xp will pull a longer bar better (like 32"+). If you only plan to use a 28"-32" the 661 won't lose anything to the 395xp. Both have great AV, but the 661 should have slightly better fuel economy, which should translate into fewer fill ups. However, with saws that big and heavy, I personally appreciate every rest break I get.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> 395 ports faster than the 661(with 372 XT carb).


My latest 661 mods just might change that.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 1, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> My latest 661 mods just might change that.


Hmmm...I want another 395


----------



## sawfun (Apr 1, 2016)

395 all the way if running a 36" or longer bar for sure. I made a cut with a ported 661 beside my ported 395, both with 36" bars in big fir and the 395 was way stronger and every bit as smooth. My 395 has run (and oiled nicely) a 50" bar buried, with stupid strong authority and would no doubt pull a 60" and perhaps if careful, a 72" if it were able to oil those lengths. If you are a PNW faller hiking through the steep woods with a 32" bar then rhe 661's weight advantage would be a serious benefit. They are a nice saw and a huge improvement in power and AV over the 660, but they are NO 395.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 1, 2016)

So blocking big rounds on level ground go with the 395. In the hills go for the 661. Sounds about right to me, with my limited experience with both models.


----------



## CR888 (Apr 2, 2016)

Well said above, however the 390xp is probably worth a look here as it is imo a closer saw to the 661 in size and power. The 395 is imo is a bigger class saw. Still a good saw just saying I think the 390xp is more the alterantive husky. And the 390xp is a saw I'd prefer with a 25" b/c in my hands working. The 395 is a good bit bigger in size the the 661/390.


----------



## danimal (May 30, 2016)

[QUOTE="Full Chisel, post: 5811725, member: 125418"

It sounds like a 390xp would be more appropriate for what you are wanting.[/QUOTE]
I have run all the saws mentioned in this thread. Well a 660/ not a 661.
Hands down I will take my 390xp over the rest for felling and bucking.
Power to size n weight makes the 390 a winner with bars to 36".
If yer running 42s or longer, 395 will get er dun. Need da big dog for milling too.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jun 16, 2016)

sawfun said:


> 395 all the way if running a 36" or longer bar for sure. I made a cut with a ported 661 beside my ported 395, both with 36" bars in big fir and the 395 was way stronger and every bit as smooth. My 395 has run (and oiled nicely) a 50" bar buried, with stupid strong authority and would no doubt pull a 60" and perhaps if careful, a 72" if it were able to oil those lengths. If you are a PNW faller hiking through the steep woods with a 32" bar then rhe 661's weight advantage would be a serious benefit. They are a nice saw and a huge improvement in power and AV over the 660, but they are NO 395.



And how does a 394 compare to a 395?


----------



## sawfun (Jun 16, 2016)

VinceGU05 said:


> And how does a 394 compare to a 395?


I've never run a 394 so others who have will have to tell you that.


----------



## Derf (Jun 16, 2016)

I ran WCorey's (Bill's) 394xp and he ran my 395xp in 36"+ oak. I think he had a 32" or 36" bar and I had a 32". Very similar saws. We both agreed 394 feels more raw power, the 395 feels smoother. Both were unstoppable tanks. 
Of course, his was muffler modded and had pretty aggressive rakers, and was maybe a bit quicker.


----------



## Woos31 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'll take all the above for some test hits lol, then take all the above saws for keepers. All good in their own right, just comes back to the preference thing


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jun 16, 2016)

I think the 394 has the better carb and that's why it outperforms the 395.


----------



## Woos31 (Jun 6, 2017)

It seems as though the 394 and 395 are to husky what an 064 is to 066/660 of stihl. With the 395 it seems to my very uneducated thought compared to builders, that an 084 is closer in size and speed meaning they're not really about speed and agility as straight power to pull long chain. Again very uneducated here. Then the 394 and 660/661 are in there with capability to pull 42 and 48 inch bars can have speed depending on the users goals and plenty of power. A 390 is an animal all it's own and can test the mettle of a 660 with its speed and power. The 064 I feel is the 390 to the 394 or the 394 to a 395 in that the decrease in power transfers into speed with each model below it. I know there's variations in there with bar length, chain, # of pins on rim..............I'm thinking in terms of for example an 064 and a 390 can run up to a 36" b/c if a guy is careful, a 660 and 394 can run up to 48" carefully, then your 395 will handle 50 to 72 inch carefully. For racing saws I have no clue at all because all the builders here make a mean SOB in your favorite model, which again as mentioned is personal preference ultimately. You have to figure if you like pack in rocks, or itchy hands, drag racing speed, or whatever. I'm a stihl guy but I wouldn't turn away any husky in this category either


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 6, 2017)

both bone stock.

36" .404 RS..


----------



## sawfun (Jun 6, 2017)

Woos31 said:


> It seems as though the 394 and 395 are to husky what an 064 is to 066/660 of stihl. With the 395 it seems to my very uneducated thought compared to builders, that an 084 is closer in size and speed meaning they're not really about speed and agility as straight power to pull long chain. Again very uneducated here. Then the 394 and 660/661 are in there with capability to pull 42 and 48 inch bars can have speed depending on the users goals and plenty of power. A 390 is an animal all it's own and can test the mettle of a 660 with its speed and power. The 064 I feel is the 390 to the 394 or the 394 to a 395 in that the decrease in power transfers into speed with each model below it. I know there's variations in there with bar length, chain, # of pins on rim..............I'm thinking in terms of for example an 064 and a 390 can run up to a 36" b/c if a guy is careful, a 660 and 394 can run up to 48" carefully, then your 395 will handle 50 to 72 inch carefully. For racing saws I have no clue at all because all the builders here make a mean SOB in your favorite model, which again as mentioned is personal preference ultimately. You have to figure if you like pack in rocks, or itchy hands, drag racing speed, or whatever. I'm a stihl guy but I wouldn't turn away any husky in this category either


Pretty much anything a 395 can do a 394 will too. Those two saws are the same for all intents and purposes regardless of the ports.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 6, 2017)

Woos31 said:


> It seems as though the 394 and 395 are to husky what an 064 is to 066/660 of stihl. With the 395 it seems to my very uneducated thought compared to builders, that an 084 is closer in size and speed meaning they're not really about speed and agility as straight power to pull long chain. Again very uneducated here. Then the 394 and 660/661 are in there with capability to pull 42 and 48 inch bars can have speed depending on the users goals and plenty of power. A 390 is an animal all it's own and can test the mettle of a 660 with its speed and power. The 064 I feel is the 390 to the 394 or the 394 to a 395 in that the decrease in power transfers into speed with each model below it. I know there's variations in there with bar length, chain, # of pins on rim..............I'm thinking in terms of for example an 064 and a 390 can run up to a 36" b/c if a guy is careful, a 660 and 394 can run up to 48" carefully, then your 395 will handle 50 to 72 inch carefully. For racing saws I have no clue at all because all the builders here make a mean SOB in your favorite model, which again as mentioned is personal preference ultimately. You have to figure if you like pack in rocks, or itchy hands, drag racing speed, or whatever. I'm a stihl guy but I wouldn't turn away any husky in this category either


A 394 will generally out cut a 395 with any bar and a 661 will generally out cut both.
A 394 and 395 are the same exact saw accept one is dual and the other is quad transfers.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 6, 2017)

404 full comp. 
I'm surprised it could keep the chips cleared


----------



## Woos31 (Jun 7, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> A 394 will generally out cut a 395 with any bar and a 661 will generally out cut both.
> A 394 and 395 are the same exact saw accept one is dual and the other is quad transfers.


Oh really, I wouldn't have guessed have thought a 661 was too much different than a 660 which is a hard workin saw to take those saws. In stock and or lightly modded form, I figured a 394 or 395 could tune a bit more than the competition for a bit more speed in the end


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 7, 2017)

Woos31 said:


> Oh really, I wouldn't have guessed have thought a 661 was too much different than a 660 which is a hard workin saw to take those saws. In stock and or lightly modded form, I figured a 394 or 395 could tune a bit more than the competition for a bit more speed in the end


For me most of the time a 661 is the strongest saw I can build but a 394 is right on it and a 395 is right on it but that's not a everytime thing,any one can beat the other it just depends on the saw, some just run better than others for no reason other than its just a good one. 

I prefer how a 394 feels and runs over the others,they can all 3 have the exact same cut times but the 394 will feel way faster because the quad ports are smooth and a 94 is violent feeling. 

There all within a few tenths of each other. 
That's with the saws I port,other might have different results.


----------



## Derf (Jun 7, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> For me most of the time a 661 is the strongest saw I can build but a 394 is right on it and a 395 is right on it but that's not a everytime thing,any one can beat the other it just depends on the saw, some just run better than others for no reason other than its just a good one.
> 
> I prefer how a 394 feels and runs over the others,they can all 3 have the exact same cut times but the 394 will feel way faster because the quad ports are smooth and a 94 is violent feeling.
> 
> ...



Probably a typo, but the 394 is the dual port, while the 395 is a quad port design.


----------



## Woos31 (Jun 7, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> For me most of the time a 661 is the strongest saw I can build but a 394 is right on it and a 395 is right on it but that's not a everytime thing,any one can beat the other it just depends on the saw, some just run better than others for no reason other than its just a good one.
> 
> I prefer how a 394 feels and runs over the others,they can all 3 have the exact same cut times but the 394 will feel way faster because the quad ports are smooth and a 94 is violent feeling.
> 
> ...


Oh that's for sure, they all have a personality to figure out. Like you say too it depends on your own preference and what the saw will be used for, some guys focus more on working numbers where others are after race numbers. Aside from that I know absolutely zero, and that's were threads like this here are nice to read for me because the builders have way more in depth info than I have theory lol


----------



## hseII (Jun 7, 2017)

Derf said:


> Probably a typo, but the 394 is the dual port, while the 395 is a quad port design.



Re-read it Doc: he's saying the dual port 94 feels more violent than the quad port 95: I've heard that before.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 7, 2017)

Woos31 said:


> Oh that's for sure, they all have a personality to figure out. Like you say too it depends on your own preference and what the saw will be used for, some guys focus more on working numbers where others are after race numbers. Aside from that I know absolutely zero, and that's were threads like this here are nice to read for me because the builders have way more in depth info than I have theory lol


I build work saw with pretty conservative numbers,I only know one guy who uses a little duration as me,I like them to be fast but not all or nothing.

I've done 661's from 95 to 101 on the exhaust and the 95 saw is probably the fastest but not forgiving as the 101.

I like them around 100 
394/5 is like around 98-102 depending on what bar it will run. 

The main difference is the 394/5 will be 220lb or so and my 661's are 175-180lb.

I said a 661 is my best running saw but that's not completely true,the 064 hybrids are stronger in most cases but the mtronic low compression saw will get my nod for the best work saw everytime.


----------



## cary911 (Jun 8, 2017)

Which ever looks best!

Do whatever feels natural, hell, I don't know, follow your heart. I'm sorry.


----------



## cary911 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## cary911 (Jun 8, 2017)

Mushroomhead swears by Husqvarna...I'm on the fence


----------



## svk (Jun 8, 2017)

cary911 said:


> Mushroomhead swears by Husqvarna...I'm on the fence View attachment 583872


You need to get some junk in that garage. You are making the rest of us look bad


----------



## Woos31 (Jun 8, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I build work saw with pretty conservative numbers,I only know one guy who uses a little duration as me,I like them to be fast but not all or nothing.
> 
> I've done 661's from 95 to 101 on the exhaust and the 95 saw is probably the fastest but not forgiving as the 101.
> 
> ...


I'd like to put a firewood season on a 661 just to feel the differences, see I'm used to my dad's 066 which was his fallin saw for a very long time and it is like an old muscle car compared to the hot rods of today that have all the power or more along with the critter features and emission environmental electric garb. We have a 441 at work as the "big saw" lol, and it's nice with the antivibe but feels like it's gonna come in half at the same time with all the flex which I'm just not used to feeling in my MS460. My 460 would take the 441's lunch and all I've done is gut the muffler on my personal saw


----------



## cary911 (Jun 8, 2017)

svk said:


> You need to get some junk in that garage. You are making the rest of us look bad



Ha! ... Just moved in. There's at least 2 pieces in their  


Myself, and the Lawn Chair


----------



## cary911 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm running the 394 for everything, a member here rehabbed. "excellent job", and it will accommodate anything here if needed.

I'm impressed with redbull's stock 661 video pulling a 42" Cannon. I'm sure that thing is a lot more "refined" to the contrary...

I'm sawed out, but look at the damn thing....


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## cary911 (Jun 8, 2017)

"Sorry to side track"

The local Stihl dealer had never seen an "R" Wrap, etc .... "He looked at me like I had Lobster's crawling out of my ears.

MI's Upper Peninsula's Forestry Service orders all theirs Wrapped he said, last time I stopped in?


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 8, 2017)

cary911 said:


> "Sorry to side track"
> 
> The local Stihl dealer had never seen an "R" Wrap, etc .... "He looked at me like I had Lobster's crawling out of my ears.
> 
> MI's Upper Peninsula's Forestry Service orders all theirs Wrapped he said, last time I stopped in?


Most of the loggers here have never seen or heard of a wrap,I use to love them until I used one for a while,now I can't stand them.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 8, 2017)

Woos31 said:


> I'd like to put a firewood season on a 661 just to feel the differences, see I'm used to my dad's 066 which was his fallin saw for a very long time and it is like an old muscle car compared to the hot rods of today that have all the power or more along with the critter features and emission environmental electric garb. We have a 441 at work as the "big saw" lol, and it's nice with the antivibe but feels like it's gonna come in half at the same time with all the flex which I'm just not used to feeling in my MS460. My 460 would take the 441's lunch and all I've done is gut the muffler on my personal saw


A 661 is stiff


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 8, 2017)

They feel like a rubber mount saw. 

There the only spring saw that feels right.


----------



## Woos31 (Jun 8, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> A 661 is stiff


Well that's good to hear


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 8, 2017)

Woos31 said:


> Well that's good to hear


They rigid just like a 066 only no vibration. 
Really a great saw


----------



## TreeAssassin1349 (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm reading this years later and I'm in the same situation. I'm gonna go with the husqvarna 395 but it's all personal preference I'll probably just buy both anyway hahaha


----------



## toadman (Nov 24, 2020)

Personally my 661 sees all the action time because I like it's feel so much more... my 394 sits unless I am milling. 
The slight torque advantage is highly debatable, I used to think the 394 was stronger, but running the same chain on a 36" bar on both recently (with an adaptor on husky) the 661 runs away with the cake. Just my 2c. 394 does oil better.
I can run the 661 day in day out & not lose steam, but 3-4 hrs in with the 394 & I am hating it. Scales won't tell you how much heavier the 394 feels at the end of a lond work day vs. 661. Could be antivibe, could be my body geometry.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 24, 2020)

I really like my 661 but the 500 is going to give the 661 a lot of down time unless something is really big .


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 30, 2020)

my .o2...
661
395s are quite a bit heavier...and slower in big wood...from my experience with both.


----------

